# Where to start looking?



## Horse chic (Feb 14, 2012)

Where is a good place to start looking for land? 
I know that Joel from Polyface states in one of his books that farmers with children who don't want the land are looking for dedicated people to take care of it. 

Just wondering where I should start looking. 

Thanks, 
Catherine


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

It depends on what you are looking for.... You looking to buy, rent, rent-to-own, seller carry the contract?... What climate, warm, cold, in between? How many acres? What do you want to do with it. Do you want a place with a house and outbuildings, just a house, or bare ground?.....

We're about to list 4 of our farms.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I too am interesting in this subject. We need a place with a seller carry.


----------



## Horse chic (Feb 14, 2012)

I am looking at land to buy. I am looking at land in either SoCal or possibly New Mexico. High Dessert preferable. 
I am looking at 5-10 acres- preferably more towards 10. 
No structures- well or natural spring with exclusive water rights. 
Also need full rights to build on the land because I plan on it being off grid so a lot of unconventional things like anaerobic digester, and grey water usage.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Are the things you want to do with the land consistent with the local regualtions and bureaucracy in SoCal or New Mexico?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

Horse chic said:


> I am looking at land to buy. I am looking at land in either SoCal or possibly New Mexico. High Dessert preferable.
> I am looking at 5-10 acres- preferably more towards 10.
> No structures- well or natural spring with exclusive water rights.
> Also need full rights to build on the land because I plan on it being off grid so a lot of unconventional things like anaerobic digester, and grey water usage.


I'm not aware of very many natural springs in any desert... Wells can be very deep and costly. I'm not sure about California, but I can almost guarantee that land in New Mexico will be a lot cheaper than land in California.

New Mexico probably has a lot less zoning regulations than anywhere in California. Laws are more "friendly" toward private property rights. I would stat by going on city-data and checking out various areas in both states. 

I will also say that if you are near any of the resort areas in New Mexico land will be expensive, otherwise, it's very cheap.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a site that sounds like what you're looking for... 

National Farm Transition Network

There are a ton of links here too:

Finding Land to Farm

Lands of America can keep you at the computer for HOURS if you're not careful!  

LandsofAmerica.com - Land for Sale, Farms for Sale, Ranches for Sale, Acreage


----------

